# Frage bzgl. Switch und Geschwindigkeiten



## Freakwood (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

folgende Situation: unsere Leitung gibt 100 Mbit/s her und die kommen soweit auch an (Kabel vom Router in den PC). Jetzt soll nicht mehr ausschließlich der Computer per Kabel an den Router, sondern auch weitere Endgeräte. Dafür fehlen mir aber die nötigen Ports. Abhilfe soll ein Switch schaffen - da war Ich aber nach kurzer Recherche auf den üblichen Handelsportalen absolut verwirrt und erschlagen. Selbstverständlich hätte Ich gerne, dass bei allen Geräten 100 Mbit/s erreichbar sind - jetzt steht da aber bei vielen Switches etwas von 100 Mbit / 10 Mbit - was genau bedeutet das und welchen (wer hätte es gedacht: günstigen) Switch mit vier Ports könnt ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße!


----------



## Malkolm (8. Oktober 2017)

Bei aktuellen (auch günstigen) Switches sollte sowas stehen wie 1000MBit/100MBit/10MBit. Damit sind die möglichen Geschwindigkeiten angegeben, mit denen die jeweiligen Ports betrieben werden können, also die maximale Geschwindigkeit und die jeweiligen Fallback Geschwindigkeiten, falls das Gegenübernoch älter sein sollte.

Falls du vorhast IP-TV zu nutzen (z.B. T-Entertain) sollte der Switch auf jedenfall IGMPv3 beherrschen (IP-Spoofing). Ich empfehle meist den Netgear GS105E-200PES 5-Port WeB Managed Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Falls IP-TV oder sonstige erweiterte Features kein Thema sind, tut es aber auch ein Switch der günstigeren Kategorie. Wichtig ist vorallem  die GBit Geschwindigkeit. 100MBit würden deine Internetleitung bremsen.


----------



## Matusalem (8. Oktober 2017)

Kabelgebundenes Ethernet (LAN) gibt es in vielen Varianten und schon seit ein paar Jahrzehnten. In altvorderer Zeit war 10MBit/s gebräuchlich. Das wurde abgelöst von 100MBit/s. Um Rückwärtskompatibel zu sein unterstützen aber alle Geräte auch noch 10MBit/s. Das gleiche Spiel wiederhole sich Jahre später mit der Einführung von 1000MBit/s.

Damit die Anwender nicht per Hand die Datenrate überall mühsam einstellen müssen, wurde die Funktion der automatischen Aushandlung eingeführt. Damit reden die beiden Geräte am Ende eines Kabels miteinander und einigen sich auf eine Datenrate welche beide unterstützen.

Bei einem Switch sind übrigens erst einmal alle Ports gleich. Sprich Du kannst Deine Geräte anschließen wie Du möchtest. 

Fazit: Switch kaufen, mit Strom versorgen, Patchkabel (mind. Kategorie 5e) anschließen und glücklich sein. 

P.S.: Die Empfehlung von Malkolm ist gut. Damit erhältst Du einen günstigen Switch, welcher im Fehlerfall wertvolle Informationen liefern kann oder wie z.B. für IP-TV Konfigurierbar ist. Wie oben erwähnt ist die Erstinstallation sehr einfach. Bei fortgeschrittenen Konfiguration (evtl. irgendwann in der Zukunft) könnte das Problem sein das Du in der Materie nicht Firm bist.


----------



## Freakwood (8. Oktober 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Falls IP-TV oder sonstige erweiterte Features kein Thema sind, tut es aber auch ein Switch der günstigeren Kategorie. Wichtig ist vorallem  die GBit Geschwindigkeit. 100MBit würden deine Internetleitung bremsen.



IP-TV wird an sich nicht gebraucht, eine NAS soll aber an den Switch, die meinem PC und Laptop dann zur Verfügung stehen soll.


----------



## Apokh (20. Oktober 2017)

30 Euro sind nicht viel, und falls Du dann doch mal etwas anderst machen möchtest, dann hast Du mit diesem Netgear natürlich mehr Möglichkeiten. Ansonsten einfach einen günstigen Switch 10/100/1000 kaufen, den Internet Router an den kleinen Switch als uplink dranhängen, Rechner bzw. NAS noch mit dranstöpseln, fertig. Die Zahlen heißen eben nur, daß er 10,100 und 1000 MBit bzw. bis 1 GBit kann.


----------

